# best month and locations for Flounder Clearwater to Venice



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I was thinking about a trip to the west central FL coast for the spring but now I am thinking about waiting til next fall since its very hard to find a condo
in March/April because of all the Snowbirds and prices are cheaper in the fall. I will probably have much better luck with a house/condo in the fall. So as far as fishing goes, do youall think the Flounder bite is better in the spring or fall, what month is the best and what locations are good? I will be mainly targetiing Flounder, Pomps and Spanish. Is the intracoastal better for Flounder or the Gulf piers? What kind of rig is best for Flounder? Can I use the same typical rig I fish for Pomps with? Will live shrimp be the best ticket?

jf


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I did not target flounder but we had kids in highly competitive marching band and they had a competition in St.Petersburg. 
We stayed there in mid October two years in a row. 
We stayed at a condo on the beach called the Gulf Strand and it was great location.
There is a deep gut over your head just off the beach.
I could not throw out a sibiki without 12 to 14 inch red fish busting it up. 
Fort Desoto state park is very close and I think it is flounder heaven. There is a fishing pier there. 
We also fished Honeymoon Island state park and I caught a 24 inch speck there on old dead bait. 
We need to go back now that I have learned a lot more about fishing. We did good anyway.
The kids are grown and out of school so no more band contests. 
Good luck


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Sounds good. If I was trying to catch a flounder and hooked a redfish or a trout I would not be complaining.  I target all sorts of fish including Spanish, Pomps, Whiting, Trout, Bluefish and whatever else is biting.
But ive heard that Florida is a good state for Flounder. Most of my fishing has been in along coastal NC and we have always been in the spring and fall when the Flounder are not around. The Fllounder up at Nags Head bite in summer.


----------

